# 150km training plan



## oliglynn (28 Jan 2011)

Ok, so I plan to do the White horse challenge in April, a 150km (93 mile) ride. However I've never cycled that far before, and was after any advice on training and nutrition so I can vaguely keep up with my lighter & fitter friend I'm going with...

Here's my situation: 
•Max distance ever ridden: 48 miles
•Regular commute 4 days a week: 7miles each way over last summer, no commuting during autumn, then started again just before Christmas
•I have the option of commuting by car, but prefer cycling. 
•average weekend rides are between 18 and 30 miles but don't get out every weekend
•I'm packing about 2st more than I'd like to be, having already lost 1.5st gradually since taking up cycling last spring.
•I don't use any sports nutrition products, just try to generally eat healthily, but still enjoy a (less guilty now I'm commuting) chocolate bar most days, and often like a drink of nesquik milk after a ride. I take sugary sweets on longer rides to keep my energy levels up. 


Being able to fit training into my commute would be great as I'm often away on weekends or tired from commuting- i can make my route longer very easily on the way home from work.


----------



## ventoux50 (28 Jan 2011)

Quick bullet pointed advice :-


Extend your commute to and from work,
try to increase your weekly mileage by 10% each week
ditch the car if you are able to cycle
increase your weekend mileage
Start using decent nutrition products pre/during/post ride - chocolate bars/sweets and Nesquick are just full of empty calories which will end up as fat.
Join a local club or get in with a group of like minded individuals to ride with - makes the passing miles easier to deal with.
ride
ride
ride.
The end.


----------



## oliglynn (28 Jan 2011)

Ok thanks - ride ride ride it is then!  Would it be better initially to get the miles in regularly by commuting, or to commute 1 or 2 days less and do a longer ride on the weekends? Or do both and work myself really hard?


I don't know much about nutrition products - only thing i've ever used is nuun tablets in my water for better hydration on long rides after I cramped up on the bike once. I'm a bit wary about using sports nutrition - have heard about bad effects on kidneys etc and am not sure whether they would also benefit my goal of weight loss. I would prefer a more natural / familiar diet, but am open to suggestions.


----------

